# Pregnant baby



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My little Ginger aka Maddie is starting her udder. It breaks my heart that the people we got her from allowed her to get pregnant at just 4 to 6 months old! She isn't very big both in height or belly. So I am really concerned that it is a single and she won't be able to have it.

Remember she was with an adult Nubian, adult Boer, 7 month old nubian and 7 month old mini Lamancha buckling. So it's a toss up as to who the father is.

I figured she is due Mid to end of May but could be longer before she has it. She doesn't seem to be growing. The mini Lamancha buckling has grown and his horns are really developing. She hasn't gotten any bigger that I can tell.

She is extremely hard to take pictures of because she was a bottle baby and just wants to be in my lap, biting my clothes, suckling my fingers or jumping up and pawing me. Lol


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Poor girls she definiately is pregnant. My doe Briar accidentially got in with my bucks at 3 months old and got pregnant!!! She never really showed that I noticed so I couldn't really do anything and I found out cause she developed an udder. I say your sweet girl is between 3-4 months along. Briar had a single and acted just like your adorable doeling tho Briar wasn't a bottle baby. she delivered all on her own but waited till I got there to kid!!! I was there just in case she needed my help and everything was fine. make sure not to feed her too much I say a cup or half a cup of grain per day. if she is currently eating more than that slowly decrease her grain. I'm so sorry that you're going through this!!!! Poor girl!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She is getting alfalfa, 1 flake that she doesnt fully eat and 1/2 cup noble goat grain a day. I wasn't doing grain at all until a couple weeks ago, then got worried about no growth. I also separated her because the others I think kept her from eating all she wanted.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No don't separate her she doesn't need to eat a ton they will somewhat help with that. remember the more she gains the bigger the kid!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is being kept from the food, she needs to be separated to be able to eat. She does need nourishment.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I do agree she needs the nourishment but in what ways is she being kept away from the food? do they get to browse 24/7? if that's so leave her and throw her out a pile of hay away fro the others but she needs company.


----------



## cfish001 (Sep 1, 2015)

I really hope that she does not have a difficult delivery. I just lost my little girl 
Violet and her baby because a buck jumped the fence and she became pregnant. She ended up the an emergency C-section because the baby was too big and she was too small. We did not want her bred but it happened anyway. That certainly could be what happened where you got her from....


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We have no browse. We live in the desert and they quickly wipe out anything that tries to grow. So they are pretty much dry lotted. So they all get alfalfa daily. The two bucks share 1 flake and I had her with a doe and her kid and they were sharing 2 flakes. The doe with kid was fat fat and her kid is growing quickly. But she would run Ginger off until only stems were left and there were days I thought she had lost the kid because she would look thin. So now they are seperate and each get 1 flake of alfalfa.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The other doe was really head butting her alot. She acts really scared of that doe now.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok then yes separation was a must!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

so sad!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would make sure also that she has a good loose mineral available, and i would be giving her a little grain individually. Have her up to date on Selenium, CDT, etc. Remember she has to support herself and also her kids. Plan to be present for labor, and have a vet on standby. Hopefully all will be well - prepare for the worst, and hope for the best!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She has manna pro minerals. I give selenium/vitamin e gel once every 4 to 6 weeks. And the vet was told a month ago when she gelded my QH colt that she may need a csection so she is on board. I'm just so scared because she is so small. I don't want to loose her and really want her to be able to have more babies in the future. I bought her and the mini Lamancha buckling(unrelated) with the intent of breeding them this coming winter for F2 mini Lamanchas.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You are doing all you can! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

You can put a baby monitor in the barn to help you know when she's kidding.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Do you have a trusted vet that you can call on. Or another goat person that might actually answer the phone in the middle of the night if you need help or moral support?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Do you have a trusted vet that you can call on. Or another goat person that might actually answer the phone in the middle of the night if you need help or moral support?


I do have a trusted vet I can call. She does travel alot and close the clinic but she is a small women with really small hands. When she is closed I have another vet I trust very much but I have to haul to them an hour away. They saved my mini donkey from a rattler bite on the face and have done several dog csections for me.

I have went in and helped a doe but it's been about 5 years since I did. And that doe was a much bigger pygmy cross doe. Probably about a foot taller than this doe. And I helped a small pygmy doe and could barely barely get my hand through her pelvis. I have very large hands and really doubt I can get in her.

I also work graveyards and sleep during the day. So I tend to miss things alot. I've miss the majority of my horses foaling but my husband usually catches them.

So for now we are praying for a miracle lol she is so small I am really tempted to put her in a kennel inside the house at night when she gets closer. Lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats are pretty resilient. She may kid just fine! She sure is cute!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Got these today. Her udder is definitely growing. She has suddenly looked dropped and was trying to lick her rear end today, that was hilarious to watch. I also noticed some discharge. Wondering if she may kid without a full udder.

I put her in the front yard with the dogs to graze on some weeds and grass.


----------

